# Magnetpedale statt Klick-Pedale, Erfahrungsbericht



## DOLLAR (5. Juli 2008)

Hi,

wollte mal von meinen Erfahrungen mit meinen neuen Magnetpedalen berichten. Vorausgeschickt, ich habe noch nie Klick-Pedale gefahren, daher kann ich natürlich nicht vergleichen.

Ich habe im Frühjahr bei meinem Radhändler ein Radmodell im Laden gesehen, an dem Pedale mit Magneten verbaut waren. Dazu hatte er einen Radschuh an einer Metallstange montiert. Statt eines Cleats war einfach eine Metallplatte am Schuh (SPD-kompatibel). Es war fast unmöglich, den Schuh vom Magneten zu ziehen, mit senkrechter Kraft. Leicht zur Seite gekippt löste sich der Schuh sofort.
Der Händler erzählte mir, dass dieses System in Kleinserie von einem Biker gebaut wird, der nach einigen Stürzen mit Klickpedalen nach Alternativen suchte.
Ich habe die Pedale mit Magneten und Platten für die Schuhe gekauft. Es sind 2 Ausführungen, einmal normal, einmal dickere Platten für noch mehr Halt.

Nachdem ich die Pedale nun einige Wochen im Keller hatte, habe ich neulich zu einem Wochenende auf dem Land mitgenommen, um sie zu montieren und zu testen. Die Pedale sind mit Rückstrahlern ausgestattet und sehen daher in meinen Augen potthäßlich aus. Ich habe daher die Rückstrahlerhalter entfernt. Dann passen die Muttern jedoch nicht mehr, daher habe ich diese gegen selbstsichernde aus dem Baumarkt ersetzt. Alles aber ganz einfach. Das Pedal als solches wird komplett montagefertig mit den Magneten geliefert. Die Metall-Cleats werden ganz normal in die Schuhe geschraubt, es sind auch genügend Adapter für unterschiedliche Sohlenstärken dabei.

Am Pedal sind zwei Magneten. Wenn man das Pedal optimal trifft, klickt es zweimal hörbar und der Fuss ist bombenfest fixiert. Das Auslösen geht sehr einfach, den Fuß etwas zur Seite drehen und kippen, dann löst man sich ganz wunderbar. Erste Fahrversuche waren auch beim Bergauffahren sehr ok, egal wie fest ich den Fuß samt Pedal nach oben gezogen habe, er saß sicher. Ein Auslösen alleine durch senkrechten Zug ist unabsichtlich jedenfalls fast unmöglich.

Nun zur Praxis: ich habe eine 45 km Tour gemacht, relativ hügelig, teils Teerstraßen, viele Feldwege, teils über Wiesen und Felder. Vorneweg, ich war echt begeistert, denn bisher fiel es mir immer schwerer, je stärker ich auf dem Rad wurde, nicht ständig mit den Füßen abzuheben, hatte also langsam den Wunsch nach Click-Pedalen gehabt, aber dazu auch die üblichen Vorbehalte von Anfängern, die noch nie welche hatten.

Was mir gut gefiel:

- absolut fester Halt auf dem Pedal
- schnell auch im Notfall zu lösen
- super Zugfestigkeit senkrecht
- Pedale sind auch mit normalen Schuhen weiter nutzbar
- Pedal-Fußstellung ständig korrigierbar

Was mir nicht gefiel:

- zum Ende der Tour hin fehlte mir manchmal etwas die Kraft, schnell auszusteigen (ist bei Clickies vielleicht auch so, mir fehlt da der Vergleich)
- manchmal trifft man nur einen Magneten, muss dann hin- und herrutschen, bis beide einschnappen
- Besonders störte mich, dass die Magneten nur auf einer Pedalseite sind, diese Seite ist dann schwerer und dreht sich immer nach unten. Man klickt also ein Pedal ein, fährt an, muss das andere dann erst anstubsen, und genau im richtigen Moment drauf. Ist bei Clickies, die sowohl normale als auch Pedalschuhe ermöglichen, vermutlich auch so, aber nervte mich ohne Ende, mittlerweile mach ich es fast schon automatisch
- die Teile sind natürlich nichts für Gramm-Spar-Füchse, blöderweise habe ich vergessen sie zu wiegen, aber natürlich sind sie so schwer wie ein normales Plattformpedal plus 2 Magnete und den zusätzlichen Schrauben

Tja, soviel dazu. Gekostet haben die Pedale mit montierten Magneten und zwei Varianten Schuhplatten (stark - ganz stark), SPD-Kompatibel Eur 80,--. Machen einen absolut robusten Eindruck, Ersatzteile sind jederzeit zu haben. Die Magneten sind federnd gelagert, kommen dem Schuh also praktisch etwas entgegen, wenn sich die Schuhplatte nähert.

Ich bin nun hin- und hergerissen: einerseits taugen mir die Dinger echt gut, andererseits haben sie mir die Angst vor echten Click-Pedalen genommen, so dass mich nun Pedale, die sich egal wie rum sie stehen, immer einklicken lassen, leicht sind, und eben echt, extrem reizen würden..

So, das wars, bin auf eure Kommentare gespannt.

Und nicht vergessen: ich preise die Dinger hier nicht an, sondern hab sie einfach mal probiert. Mir fehlt der Vergleich zu Clickies, also nicht schimpfen, falls sowas eigentlich gar nicht geht, mit Magneten Rad zu fahren 

Hier noch paar Fotos:







hier mit noch montiertem Reflektorhalter






der "Cleat"






der dicke Knubbel in der Mitte ist der Federhalter, die beiden Muttern daneben passen nach abbauen der Reflektoren nicht mehr






und werden dann durch selbstsichernde Muttern ersetzt






fertig montiert


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. Juli 2008)

Ich seh' in den Dingern keinerlei Vorteil, denn



DOLLAR schrieb:


> Das AuslÃ¶sen geht sehr einfach, den FuÃ etwas zur Seite drehen und kippen, dann lÃ¶st man sich ganz wunderbar. Erste Fahrversuche waren auch beim Bergauffahren sehr ok, egal wie fest ich den FuÃ samt Pedal nach oben gezogen habe, er saÃ sicher. Ein AuslÃ¶sen alleine durch senkrechten Zug ist unabsichtlich jedenfalls fast unmÃ¶glich.
> 
> Was mir gut gefiel:
> 
> ...


das kÃ¶nnen normale Clickies aus. Wenn's einem dann noch um die Fahrbarkeit mit StraÃenschuhen geht, kann man sich Kombipedale Ã¡ la PD-M324 besorgen.
Wenn man die Dinger nach oben hin nicht lÃ¶sen kann, bringt es doch keinen Vorteil gegenÃ¼ber konventionellen Clickies, denn das ist bei denen selbstverstÃ¤ndlich auch so. Und seitlich mÃ¶chte ich schon einen gewissen Widerstand haben, sonst bin ich ja mit dem kleinsten Dreh meines FuÃes nicht mehr im Pedal.

Und diese Probleme


DOLLAR schrieb:


> - zum Ende der Tour hin fehlte mir manchmal etwas die Kraft, schnell auszusteigen (ist bei Clickies vielleicht auch so, mir fehlt da der Vergleich)
> - manchmal trifft man nur einen Magneten, muss dann hin- und herrutschen, bis beide âeinschnappenâ
> - Besonders stÃ¶rte mich, dass die Magneten nur auf einer Pedalseite sind, diese Seite ist dann schwerer und dreht sich immer nach unten. Man klickt also ein Pedal ein, fÃ¤hrt an, muss das andere dann erst âanstubsenâ, und genau im richtigen Moment drauf. Ist bei Clickies, die sowohl normale als auch Pedalschuhe ermÃ¶glichen, vermutlich auch so, aber nervte mich ohne Ende, mittlerweile mach ich es fast schon automatisch
> - die Teile sind natÃ¼rlich nichts fÃ¼r âGramm-Spar-FÃ¼chseâ, blÃ¶derweise habe ich vergessen sie zu wiegen, aber natÃ¼rlich sind sie so schwer wie ein normales Plattformpedal plus 2 Magnete und den zusÃ¤tzlichen Schrauben


kannst du im Grunde genauso mit normalen Clickies haben.

Noch dazu finde ich den Preis ganz schÃ¶n hochgegriffen. DafÃ¼r bekommt man schon XTR Pedale, die sehen nicht nur besser aus (die Magnetpedale sehen aus wie 10â¬ Teile), sondern man weiÃ auch von deren QualitÃ¤ten. Leichter sind sie eh.
Es ist zwar immer wieder interessant, eine Neuerung zu sehen, aber in meinen Augen bringt diese hier nicht viel.
Nur der VerschleiÃ ist geringer, da sich die Platten bestimmt nicht so abnutzen wie Cleats.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected]!t (5. Juli 2008)

in meinen augen völliger schwachsinn.
alles was das kann kann ein klickpedal auch nur wiegt es eine halbe tonne weniger.
nur einseitier einstieg bringt auch nichts.
die verarbeitung sieht hobbybastlermässig aus.
der kerl wird mit seiner idee nicht reich !


----------



## DOLLAR (5. Juli 2008)

interessant eure ansichten. wie gesagt, ich habe keinen vergleich zu clickies. die magneten sind einfach im austieg leichter als echte. zielgruppe ist wohl auch weniger der ambitionierte fahrer. aber wie oben schon gesagt, ich will die dinger nicht anpreisen sondern interessiere mich einfach für eure meinungen.


----------



## Piktogramm (5. Juli 2008)

Aussteigen soll leichter sein als bei Clickies? Ich hab nach ner Woche Clieckie fahren die Pedale auf maximalen Halt gestellt und ich komme immer raus wenn ich nicht dran denke. Die Pedale scheinen eh nach Oben zu öffnen ab ner gewissen Kraft auch wenn ich Gleats dran habe, die nur für den Seitenausstieg konzipiert sind.


----------



## Stompy (5. Juli 2008)

Also richtig praktisch scheinen die Dinger in der jetzigen Form nicht zu sein. Das beschriebene Modell kann nichts, was konventionelle Klickpedale nicht auch könnten.

Ich könnte mir aber eine Variante vorstellen, die deutlich nützlicher wäre: Magnetpedale mit Magneten auf beiden Seiten für Stadt + (Strassen)Touren. Damit hätte man nämlich endlich mal Pedale die auf beiden Seiten ohne Einschränkungen mit normalen und Straßenschuhen fahrbar wären. So etwas gibt es nämlich bisher schlicht und einfach nicht.
Für MTBs natürlich nicht besonders sinnvoll, aber prinzipiell brauchbar.


PS: Wie Dreck-resistent sind die Pedale denn eigentlich? Es gibt zwar kein Cleat und keinen Mechanismus der sich mit Dreck zusetzen könnte, aber sobald 3+mm Dreck zwischen Magnet und Eisenplatte sind, dürfte die Anpresskraft stark nachlassen.


----------



## zuspät (5. Juli 2008)

ok find des mal ne tolle idee klar kleinserie kann net mit den großen mithalten aber ich find die sache ausbaufähig 
wie is des mit der position schuh/pedal? hat man da nen spielraum damit man unter der fahrt bisschen die haltung verändern kann?


----------



## TigersClaw (5. Juli 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> ...die Magnetpedale sehen aus wie 10 Teile...



Du irrst Dich, es sind 5 Euro Teile:

http://cgi.ebay.at/Orig.-UNION-K369...4199409QQcmdZViewItem?IMSfp=TL080428166a42777

Und wenn die wirklich 80 Euro gekostet haben, ist es pure Abzocke. Auch wenn der Ansatz vielleicht nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## DragonStyler (5. Juli 2008)

Sie sind auf jedenfall praktisch um Herzschrittmacher zu stören!!! ;-)


----------



## DOLLAR (6. Juli 2008)

also zur abzocke: man muss schon die kirche im dorf lassen. die pedale sind billig, ja. aber die magneten sind wirklich vorbildlich befestigt. ganz ehrlich, versuch mal einen magneten so an ein pedal zu bauen, dass er federnd gelagert ist, absolut bombenfest sitzt und den belastungen standhält, die ein fahrer auf das ding bringt, wenn er ausklickt. das dazu noch in kleinserie, der preis ist angemessen, man sieht, dass viel viel arbeit und tüftelei drin steckt.

dreckerfahrung habe ich noch nicht, bisher war immer schönes wetter.

fussstellung ist extrem variabel, da der magnet verschiedene stelluungen zulässt um zu halten.

ich glaube dem erfinder geht es darum, einfach auch zug uafs pedal zu bekommen, nicht um maximalen halt in schwierigem gelände.

ich habe keinen vergleich, wie leicht man aus echten klickpedalen rauskommt. ich kenne nur die storys von leuten, die damit böse auf die schnauze gefallen sind. aber wie gesagt, ich kann das nicht vergleichen.


----------



## TigersClaw (6. Juli 2008)

Kann es sein, das Du selbst der "Erfinder" dieser Pedale bist, und Du hier ein wenig Schleichwerbung machen willst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lupus_bhg (6. Juli 2008)

DOLLAR schrieb:


> ich kenne nur die storys von leuten, die damit böse auf die schnauze gefallen sind.



Naja, meines Erachtens gehört da schon ganz schön viel zu, sich mit Clickies zu packen. Der Erfinder scheint demnach auch nich grad begabt für sowas zu sein. Bei den Dingern kann er doch ebenso gut vergessen auszuklicken.
Am Anfang kann man Klickpedale ja auf minimale Auslösehärte stellen und immer frühzeitig ausklicken, so hab' ich's gemacht. Das ist so schnell im Kopf drin, dass man getrost auf Maximum stellen kann und sich definitiv nicht wegen der Pedale packt.


----------



## DOLLAR (6. Juli 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Kann es sein, das Du selbst der "Erfinder" dieser Pedale bist, und Du hier ein wenig Schleichwerbung machen willst?



so ne aussage finde ich echt ********, wirklich. wie kommst du dazu, mir sowas zu unterstellen.
ich bin vor vielen jahren rennrad gefahren, als es noch keine clickies gab, sondern riemen-körbchen. nach 15 jahren pause hab ich mir letztes jahr ein MTB gekauft, ohne klickpedale, weil ich mich da irgendwie nicht rangetraut habe.
da ich hier in der suche nichts zu magnetpedalen gefunden habe, wollte ich das einfach mal vorstellen.
und ich betone nochmals: ich will die magneten nicht anpreisen, ich habe glaube ich jetzt schon 6 mal geschrieben, dass ich mir das nicht anmasse, da ich noch NIE mit echten clickies gefahren bin und daher KEINEN VERGLEICH HABE. da ihr den alle habt, hat mich eure meinung dazu interessiert.
ich habe ja auch geschrieben, dass ich durch die dinger gemerkt habe, wie vorteilhaft eine feste verbindung ist und ich nun erwäge mir echte klick-pedale zu kaufen.


----------



## apoptygma (6. Juli 2008)

DOLLAR schrieb:


> ich habe keinen vergleich, wie leicht man aus echten klickpedalen rauskommt. ich kenne nur die storys von leuten, die damit böse auf die schnauze gefallen sind. aber wie gesagt, ich kann das nicht vergleichen.



Nun, ich fahre meine Klickies jetzt 4 Tage und habe sie mittlerweile schon auf fast Maximum in der Härte gestellt. Es ist erstmal ne "Kopfsache", keine Frage, bei der 1. Tour klickte ich mich zwar brav und ohne Probleme an Ampeln etc. aus, nur vergass ich bei der Anfahrt zu meiner "Ausruhbank", wo ich gemeinhin einfach locker abhüpfe, mich auszuklicken  Ging grad nochmal gut, links klickte ich durch Schräglage dann automatisch aus 

Was das Fahren allgemein angeht, merke ich enorme Unterschiede durhc die Möglichkeit des Ziehens (inkl. Muskelkater in den Waden nach dem ersten Tag)

Ich fahre die Kombis von Shimano und Fazit....nicht mehr ohne Klickies


----------



## Deleted 64385 (7. Juli 2008)

TigersClaw schrieb:


> Du irrst Dich, es sind 5 Euro Teile:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.at/Orig.-UNION-K369...4199409QQcmdZViewItem?IMSfp=TL080428166a42777
> 
> Und wenn die wirklich 80 Euro gekostet haben, ist es pure Abzocke. Auch wenn der Ansatz vielleicht nicht schlecht ist.



OK, eBay, Gebrauchtware. Die Union K369 mit Industrielager kosten im Schnitt ca. 15  (H&S Bike Discount, Boc24.de usw.). Trotz allem, ja, Standardpedale.


----------



## cathunter (8. Juli 2008)

echt arg - wenn ich die kommentare lese: jede menge miesmacher.
lest ihr zuviel bild-zeitung oder was.

finde die idee sehr gut.
dass das ganze noch im prototypen-stadium ist mag schon sein.

als ich die ersten egg-beater sah fand ich es auch eher lustig.
... und - jetzt kurven alle damit rum.

wer immer das teil erfunden hat - finde top idee!


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juli 2008)

cathunter schrieb:


> echt arg - wenn ich die kommentare lese: jede menge miesmacher.
> lest ihr zuviel bild-zeitung oder was.



Wenn Kritik angebracht ist, ist's doch in Ordnung...
Schön, dass da jemand was Neues erfunden hat. Bloß bringt es keinerlei Vorteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 7157 (9. Juli 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Wenn Kritik angebracht ist, ist's doch in Ordnung...
> Schön, dass da jemand was Neues erfunden hat. Bloß bringt es keinerlei Vorteile.


Doch, kein Verschleis der Schuhplatten.


----------



## steehl (9. Juli 2008)

Alle Leute, die behaupten, noch nie wg. der Klickies auf die Schn.... gefallen zu sein, lügen oder fahren kein wirklich schwieriges Gelände! Und vor schwierigen Stellen ausklicken ist die dämlichste aller Varianten, dann schafft man die schwierige Stelle nämlich ganz sicher nicht. 

Ich kann mir schon Potential vorstellen, aber eher als Verbesserung von Platform denn als Ersatz für Klickies. Wer nur auf Kraftübertragung guckt, für den sind Klickies prima. Aber es gibt eine ganze Menge Leute, die Platform ersten wg. der Kompatilibität mit Bergschuhen fahren oder weil Sie das Restrisiko des Nicht-Raus-Kommens bei Ihrem Fahrstil nicht akzeptieren können (S4-Kehren mit 300m Absturzgefahr zum Beispiel)

Da wäre ein Platform Pedal mit beidseitigem Magneten und ein (Berg)schuh, bei dem die Metallplatte in der Sohle steckt doch prima.

Man hätte mehr Halt also ohne, die Flexibilität des Platform Pedals und keine Metallteile in den Sohlen, die beim Tragen und Klettern ziemlich nerven.


----------



## lupus_bhg (9. Juli 2008)

ameise schrieb:


> Doch, kein Verschleis der Schuhplatten.


Super, das hab' ich selbst oben schon angemerkt. Cleats sind aber nicht so schnell verschleißende Teile wie Reifen oder Ketten, in meinen Augen ist der Verschleiß zu vernachlässigen.



steehl schrieb:


> Alle Leute, die behaupten, noch nie wg. der Klickies auf die Schn.... gefallen zu sein, lügen oder fahren kein wirklich schwieriges Gelände!


Kannst du vergessen.
Hab' mich *wegen* der Dinger definitiv noch nie gepackt. Nur *mit* den Dingern. Und ich fahr' die nicht erst seit gestern.
Und ich fahr' mit Sicherheit nicht nur auf Straßen oder Waldwegen.

Obwohl man sagen muss, dass die Sache mit der besseren Versenkbarkeit in Pedalen und Schuhsohlen 'n Argument ist...


----------



## steehl (9. Juli 2008)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hab' mich *wegen* der Dinger definitiv noch nie gepackt. Nur *mit* den Dingern.



Geglaubt! ...wenn auf den Füssen statt auf was anderem gelandet beides als 
 "gepackt" gilt


----------



## Rockside (10. Juli 2008)

Ich finde, die Idee mit den Magnetpedalen hat beträchtliches potential und ist sicher auch noch ausbaufähig. Das wäre zum Beispiel was für Leute, die gerne Platfompedale fahren, und so auch noch fester mit dem Pedal verbunden sein können. 
Für MTB-Racer ist das vielleicht nichts, meine ich. Aber im Rennrad-, Touren- und vorallem im Treckingbereich gibt's ganz sicher viele Tausende, für die das sicher eine willkommene Option wäre.
Übrigens, das Gerede über die derzeitige Qualität ist ein bischen billig, oder? Wie haben denn die ersten Shimano Pedale ausgesehen? Und die Funktion von Shimano kompatiblen Pedalen ist bis heute immer noch eher bescheiden, finde ich.


----------



## Blackwater Park (10. Juli 2008)

gute idee, klar dass die umsetzung bei den ersten prototypen noch verbesserungswürdig ist. mich würde vor allem interessieren wie gut oder schlecht sie im schlamm funktionieren. da seh ich sowohl potential als auch probleme. bei schlamm kommt man ja oft nicht so toll in die klickies rein. mit den magneten hätte man da den vorteil, dass keine metallplatten gegeneinander verschoben werden müssen, sondern man einfach den fuß irgendwie draufstellt, und die magnete ziehen das in die richtige position. aber auf der anderen seite braucht man ne große auflagefläche, wo sich schlamm sammeln kann, der die magnet-kraft vermindert.


----------



## Schlammbader (11. Juli 2008)

jetzt muss ich mich auch mal einmischen.

Ich fahre am liebsten eingeklickt. In kniffligen Trails ist es oft schon schwierig, wieder in die Clickies zu treffen, ohne bis dahin schon wieder das Gleichgewicht verloren zu haben.
Hier könnten die Magnetpedale einen Vorteil darstellen.

Zum Preis.
Eine Halterung bauen, Feder und Magnet montieren und am Pedal befestigen x4. Da ist selbst mit Übung mehr als eine Stunde Arbeit rum.
Pedale, Bleche, Federn, Federteller und natürlich hochwertige (evtl. teure) Magneten müssen zugekauft werden.

Da ist der Preis schon i.O. Schade nur, wenn nach relativ kurzer Zeit die Lager der Pedale verschlissen sind und der Biker sich über die teuere Anschaffung ärgert.

Für den Erfinder hoffe ich nur, dass er einen guten Patentanwalt beauftragt hat, der einen wasserdichten Gebrauchsmusterschutz erarbeitet hat.
Denn für aktive Tourenradler etc. sehe ich da sehr wohl Potential.


----------



## DOLLAR (11. Juli 2008)

ich bin selber verdammt neugierig, wie lange die teile halten. an den federn zerren schon enorme kräfte, vorallem wenn man "ausklickt".
ich denke, sicher kann man auch eigene pedale anschaffen und dann das ganze da rein bauen (oder bauen lassen).
ich werde jedenfalls ungeschönt berichten. derzeit bin ich von den dingern sehr angetan. mein erster impuls, klasse, jetzt hole ich mir gleich echte clickies ist nun die einstellung gewichen, die dinger erstmal zu fahren und zu sehen, wie lange sie halten.
da ich die idee zwar gut finde, aber mir die einschätzung des vergleichs fehlt, werde ich euch offen und ehrlich auf dem laufenden halten.

eigentlich lassen sich die magnethalter in jedes pedal bauen, das einen gerade käfig hat


----------



## pseudosportler (11. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe den größten Vorteil darin das die Fußposition recht flexibel ist, klar kann man die Schuhplatte auch variieren, aber nicht wärend der fahrt.
Würde auf langen Strecken etwas entspannung bringen, ähnlich verschiedene Griff möglichkeiten am Lenker.
Wen das System Gewichtsoptimiert würde wäre es recht interesant.

MfG pseudosportler


----------



## Schlammbader (11. Juli 2008)

pseudosportler schrieb:


> Ich sehe den größten Vorteil darin das die Fußposition recht flexibel ist, klar kann man die Schuhplatte auch variieren, aber nicht wärend der fahrt.
> Würde auf langen Strecken etwas entspannung bringen, ähnlich verschiedene Griff möglichkeiten am Lenker.
> Wen das System Gewichtsoptimiert würde wäre es recht interesant.
> 
> MfG pseudosportler



Das Gewicht wird ein Problem bleiben. Magneten sind einfach einmal schwer und nur Eisen (Stahl) ist magnetisch.
Also bleibt nur, an den verbleibenden Bauteilen zu sparen.
Je leistungsfähiger die Magneten sind, desto leichter werden die Pedale sein können.
Wie immer im Bikesport, je niedriger das Gewicht, desto höher der Preis.

Sollte das System in Serie produziert werden, werden Gewicht und Design sicher besser ausfallen als bei dem derzeitigen Modell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blackwater Park (11. Juli 2008)

racer sind wohl sowieso nicht die zielgruppe. erstens ist das hohe gewicht systembedingt, zweitens klicken die nicht so oft aus und ein, drittens spielt für profis der verschleiß keine allzu große rolle, da sie sowieso immer das neueste haben wollen.

ich finde das konzept aber für freeride-touren interessant, wegen dem möglicherweise zuverlässigeren einstieg bei schlamm und in kniffeligen situationen.


----------



## Schöni (11. Juli 2008)

Ich finde das jetzt sehr intrresant, mit solchen magneten. Mich würde mal interresieren wie viel kraft man dafür benötig um von dem pedal runterzukommen. Jedoch könnte ich mir das schwer vorstellen mit solchen pedalen zu fahren, aber ich werde mir das mal genauer anschauen ! Is aufjdenfall interresant zu wissen das es so was gibt ! Jedoch würde mich das Preisliche noch mal interresieren, was kosten diese teile denn ?


----------



## Schlammbader (11. Juli 2008)

Schöni schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interresieren wie viel kraft man dafür benötig um von dem pedal runterzukommen.



hast du eine alte Festplatte zuhause? Zerlege sie und schau Dir die Magneten an. manchmal sind 2 drin, manchmal nur einer.

Auf jeden Fall haben die so richtig Power.

Rein optisch sehen die auf dem Foto genauso metallisch blank aus.

Ein gleichgroßes Metallstück im rechten Winkel abzuheben ist sehr schwer möglich, aber seitlich runterschieben geht gut.


----------



## jaja (11. Juli 2008)

Schlammbader schrieb:


> Das Gewicht wird ein Problem bleiben. Magneten sind einfach einmal schwer und nur Eisen (Stahl) ist magnetisch.



Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Eisen, Kobalt, Nickel sind die bekanntesten Ferromagneten, es gibt aber auch andere Elemente (seltene Erden) und auch Oxidkeramiken, die als Permanentmagnete nutzbar sind, auch wenn die dann nicht Ferro- sondern zum Beispiel Ferrimagnetismus zeigen.


----------



## Schlammbader (11. Juli 2008)

jaja schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht und ergreifend falsch. Eisen, Kobalt, Nickel sind die bekanntesten Ferromagneten, es gibt aber auch andere Elemente (seltene Erden) und auch Oxidkeramiken, die als Permanentmagnete nutzbar sind, auch wenn die dann nicht Ferro- sondern zum Beispiel Ferrimagnetismus zeigen.



jaajaa <gähn> hast' dann auch die jeweilige Dichte parat? Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob Du aus Deinen Materialien leichte Magneten und Cleats zu akzeptablen Preisen zaubern kannst.

Ich wollte nur sagen, dass die Magneten einfach relativ schwer sind und als Cleats Stahlbleche zum Einsatz kommen müssen, damit sie an den Magneten halten - ich hoffe, es ist nicht wieder "schlicht und ergreifend falsch"


----------



## jaja (11. Juli 2008)

Schlammbader schrieb:


> jaajaa <gähn> hast' dann auch die jeweilige Dichte parat? Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob Du aus Deinen Materialien leichte Magneten und Cleats zu akzeptablen Preisen zaubern kannst.
> 
> Ich wollte nur sagen, dass die Magneten einfach relativ schwer sind und als Cleats Stahlbleche zum Einsatz kommen müssen, damit sie an den Magneten halten - ich hoffe, es ist nicht wieder "schlicht und ergreifend falsch"



Ja..Eisen= 7,8g/cm^3, gängige Oxide 2-3 g/cm^3, da muss ich mir auch nichts ausdenken, derartige Magnete gibt es zu kaufen, wenn sie auch nicht günstig sind und die funktionieren auch am Kühlschrank, sind viel kompakter bei gleicher resultierender Feldstärke und wirklich "permanent" .


----------



## Schlammbader (11. Juli 2008)

jaja schrieb:


> Ja..Eisen= 7,8g/cm^3, gängige Oxide 2-3 g/cm^3, da muss ich mir auch nichts ausdenken, derartige Magnete gibt es zu kaufen, wenn sie auch nicht günstig sind und die funktionieren auch am Kühlschrank, sind viel kompakter bei gleicher resultierender Feldstärke und wirklich "permanent" .



Woraus machst Du dann die Cleats? Da wird Dir einfach nichts außer Stahl übrig bleiben. Und nichts anderes habe ich gesagt. (Mit Stahl meine ich natürlich eine Legierung in der sicher auch Chrom und Nickel und Kupfer enthalten sein werden, damit nix rostet - nicht, dass es hier zu Missverständnissen kommt)

Ich weiß nicht, aus welchem Material die Magneten der Festplatten sind, aber die ziehen gut an. Vielleicht sind es ja die, die Du gemeint hast.


----------



## DOLLAR (11. Juli 2008)

ein senkrechtes aussteigen ist fast unmöglich. es werden jedoch zwei verschiedene platten beigelegt. ich habe die standard montiert, habe aber noch "stärkere" platten dabei.

preis wie eingangs geschrieben ist 80 euro


----------



## Danimal (11. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Hier wimmelt es ja schon wieder von absoluten Granaten, die alles ganz genau wissen.

Meine Meinung:

1. Die Idee ist innovativ, sowas habe ich bisher nicht gesehen. Dass der Prototyp erstmal auf einem Billigpedal aufbaut, will überhaupt nichts heißen. Vielleicht gibt es sogar irgendwann Schuhe, bei denen die Metallplatte in die Sohle eingelassen ist. Das hätte dann gleich mehrere Vorteile (keine Wärmebrücke, überall Sohle, besser zum rumlatschen). Ich hätte ehrlich gesagt nicht gedacht, dass die Konstruktion auf den Bildern überhaupt was aushält. Mit speziellen Magneten und ein wenig Tüftelei könnte da schon was draus werden.

2. Irgendwo oben wurde über die Funktion von Shimano-Pedalen gesprochen: Bislang hat es meiner Meinung nach noch _kein_ Hersteller geschafft, Shimano in Sachen Funktion zu schlagen. Eggbeater, Speedplay und Look sind leichter, aber wirklich nicht besser (kein definiertes Ein/Ausklicken, Scheibchenterror je nach Sohlendicke, bei Speedplay in manchen Positionen kein Ausstieg möglich, Ausleiern bei Eggbeatern....). Die Liste könnte ich noch länger machen. Will sagen: Es haben etliche andere Hersteller versucht, gute Pedale auf den Markt zu bringen. Nur wenigen ist das wirklich gelungen (Time vielleicht). Ich bin jedenfalls immer nach einigen Monaten wieder beim XTR-Pedal rausgekommen...

3. Macht doch nicht alles so mies, damit erstickt ihr eine mögliche Entwicklung doch im Keim. Konstruktive Kritik wäre doch viel besser.

Meine Konstruktive Kritik:
- Könnte man den Cleat in den Schuh integrieren? Anders als bei herkömmlichen Cleats ist die Positionierung ja sicherlich nicht ganz so penibel einzustellen. Könnte man die Metallplatte unter dem Gumme platzieren?
- Die Bärentatzen drumherum sind sicher nötig, damit der Schuh nicht rutscht. Wie könnte ein beideseitiges Pedal aussehen? Kann man die Magnete für beide Seiten nutzen, bei extrem flacher Bauweise?

Cheers,
Dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaja (11. Juli 2008)

Schlammbader schrieb:


> Woraus machst Du dann die Cleats? Da wird Dir einfach nichts außer Stahl übrig bleiben. Und nichts anderes habe ich gesagt. (Mit Stahl meine ich natürlich eine Legierung in der sicher auch Chrom und Nickel und Kupfer enthalten sein werden, damit nix rostet - nicht, dass es hier zu Missverständnissen kommt)
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, aus welchem Material die Magneten der Festplatten sind, aber die ziehen gut an. Vielleicht sind es ja die, die Du gemeint hast.



Herkömmliche Cleats sind doch auch aus Stahl, die Platten dürften sogar etwas leichter sein, da reicht ja schon ein knapper Millimeter Dicke aus. Festplatten arbeiten mit Ferromagneten, da hier die Ummagnetisierung beim Schreiben/ Löschen von Daten mit geringen Feldstärken möglich sein muss.  Vielleicht sind da auch noch Magneten mit anderer Funktion drin, das weiß ich jetzt leider nicht.


----------



## DOLLAR (11. Juli 2008)

hier mal paar technische daten:

Technische Daten (unverbindliche Angaben):
Gewicht Magnetpedalpaar: 480 g
Gewicht Schuhplattenpaar mit Querstegen: 80 g (NIROSTA) bzw. 100 g (nicht rostfrei)
Abmessungen der Schuhplatten: 35x66x2 mm (NIROSTA), 35x70x2.5 mm (nicht rostfrei)
Positionsfreiheit des Fußes auf dem Pedal: 7 mm (seitlich)
Drehfreiheit des Fußes des Fußes auf dem Pedal: nur begrenzt durch Tretkurbel
Kniegelenk und Fußgelenk müssen sich nicht exakt in einer Ebene bewegen
Mittlere Haftkraft: ca. 8 - 12 kp bzw. 10-14 kp (je nach Zugimpuls / Schuhplatte)
Maximale Haftkraft: ca. 25 kp bzw. 30 kp (statisch)


----------



## jasper (11. Juli 2008)

hier wird öfter der verschleiß angesprochen. aber leute, jetzt mal hand aufs herz.
wie oft war es nicht mehr möglich ein- und auszuclicken, weil die cleats verschlissen waren?
ich habe in meinen 15 jahren mtb-karriere noch nie cleats tauschen müssen, weil sie verschlissen waren, und das bei alljahreseinsatz.
ja, ich habe schon mal neue cleats gekauft. weil ich neue schuhe besorgt hatte und die alten schrauben so durch waren, dass ich sie höchstens noch aufbohren konnte. aber die cleats haben nach wie vor funktioniert. und wahrlich, ich habe sie nicht pfleglich behandelt (mit cleats bei nacht bremsen gibt nen geilen effekt  ).
also, von welchem verschleiß redet ihr hier bitte?


----------



## Danimal (12. Juli 2008)

Weiche Cleats, wie z.B. bei den Eggbeatern halten definitiv nicht so lange wie ein paar Schuhe!
Bei Shimano-Cleats gebe ich Dir Recht, auch wenn die im Laufe der Zeit nicht mehr so schön funktionieren wie im Neuzustand. Ich tausche die Cleats etwa alle 1.5 Jahre, weil ich ansonsten den Cleatverschleiß durch höhere Federspannung am Pedal ausgleichen müsste.... und bei mehreren paar Schuhen kann das fatale Folgen haben (neue Cleats lösen dann gaaaaaaanz schwer aus).

Daher: Cleat-Verschleiß ist schon ein Thema, allerdings kein KO-Kriterium für Pedale

Later,
D.


----------



## lelebebbel (12. Juli 2008)

jasper schrieb:


> hier wird öfter der verschleiß angesprochen. aber leute, jetzt mal hand aufs herz.
> wie oft war es nicht mehr möglich ein- und auszuclicken, weil die cleats verschlissen waren?
> ich habe in meinen 15 jahren mtb-karriere noch nie cleats tauschen müssen, weil sie verschlissen waren, und das bei alljahreseinsatz.
> ja, ich habe schon mal neue cleats gekauft. weil ich neue schuhe besorgt hatte und die alten schrauben so durch waren, dass ich sie höchstens noch aufbohren konnte. aber die cleats haben nach wie vor funktioniert. und wahrlich, ich habe sie nicht pfleglich behandelt (mit cleats bei nacht bremsen gibt nen geilen effekt  ).
> also, von welchem verschleiß redet ihr hier bitte?



Und ich hab beim Kurierfahren 2-3 Satz SPD Cleats pro Jahr verbraucht. Und jetzt?

Messingcleats (Time, Crankbrothers) verschleissen auch im "normalen" Mtb Einsatz relativ schnell - kommt natürlich auch stark darauf an wie viel man mit den Schuhen läuft (schiebt, trägt) und ob man dies auf weichem Waldboden oder Fels macht.


----------



## jaja (12. Juli 2008)

Offensichtlich gibt es da auch Leute, die mehr Probleme mit dem Verschleiß haben:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=327715&highlight=exorbitanter+Cleatverschlei%DF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlammbader (12. Juli 2008)

jaja schrieb:


> Festplatten arbeiten mit Ferromagneten, da hier die Ummagnetisierung beim Schreiben/ Löschen von Daten mit geringen Feldstärken möglich sein muss.  Vielleicht sind da auch noch Magneten mit anderer Funktion drin, das weiß ich jetzt leider nicht.



Ich meinte auch nicht den Lese/Schreibkopf sondern den Magneten, der für die Bewegung des Lese/Schreibkopfes zuständig ist. Mir ging es nur darum, dass jeder, der sowas noch zuhause rumliegen hat, sich ein Bild von der Leistung der Dauermagneten machen kann.

Um die Pedale beidseitig zu benützen müsste man die Magnetplättchen an Scharnieren befestigen. Dann können sie von einer Seite auf die andere kippen.

@Danimal: ich hab gar nix mieß gemacht, ich hab von Anfang an geschrieben, dass ich die Idee gut finde.


----------



## kettenknecht (12. Juli 2008)

das hat auf jedenfall zukunft, grad wenn ich dran denk wie oft du rumpfriemelst (anfahren am berg usw.) und doch den einstieg ins pedal nicht schaffst...


----------



## Rockside (12. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe ein Problem bei der Verbindung Magnet Schuhplatte, wenn's schlammig ist. Den Magnet könnte man vielleicht gelocht oder als Gitter ausführen, daß der Dreck durchrutschen kann. Ich sag's ja, Potential hat die Sache.


----------



## DOLLAR (12. Juli 2008)

habe heute per zufall erfahren, warum meine pedale immer nach unten hängen: ich hatte ja diese reflektoren dran, auf einer seite mit winkelhalterung. das war so austariert, dass sich das pedal immer richtig stellt. dadurch dass ich die dinger entfernt hab, zieht der magnet jetzt immer nach unten. 
mittlerweile werden die dinger ohne rückstrahler gefertigt und sind gewichtsmässig entsprechend austariert.


----------



## cgb (12. Juli 2008)

Absolut sinnfreie Konstruktion

Wenn man durch verschieben der Cleatplatte vom Magneten sich lösen soll,dann kann man bei dieser Konstruktion auch gleich mal nach vorn vom Pedal rutschen wenn man das Pedal nach vorn kippt z.B im Wiegetritt.
Wenn sog. Bärentatzen am Pedalkäfig für seitlichen Halt sorgen sollen ist ja dann der Kraftaufwand enorm um sich wieder zu lösen. Vom Verschleiss der Schuhsohle mal abgesehen.
Eine integration der Haftplatte in die Schuhsohle würde ja noch schwere Magneten erfordern, da ja nix mehr haften kann sondern nur noch das Magnetfeld sich anzieht.
Da ist jeder mm eigentlich schon zu viel.
Bei Schlamm wird es dann ähnlich sein. Schätze mal so 50% der Haltekraft gehen verloren.

Zum Preis. Wird wohl Bastel mässig nicht billiger gehen. Wer im Net nach Powermagneten googelt findet div. Anbieter. Die Grösse wie in den Pedalen halten pro Stück angeblich 20kg und sind schon recht teuer.


----------



## Schlammbader (12. Juli 2008)

cgb schrieb:


> Absolut sinnfreie Konstruktion



ich sehe im MTB-Bereich auch nicht so das Ziel.

Aber im Tourenbereich. Ich denke da an meinen Vater, der noch mit Rennhaken fährt.
An Klickies will er sich nicht mehr gewöhnen, wenn er aber mit seinen 30kg Gepäck irgendwo in Sardinien rumkurvt, möchte er einfach die Pedale auch mal ziehen können.
Will damit sagen, er braucht keinen bombenfesten Halt am Pedal, aber die zusätzliche Möglichkeit der Kraftübertragung.

Für viele Halbsportliche wäre das eine gute weil sichere Alternative zu Klickpedalen.

Edit: hier noch Info zum Problem mit dem Schlamm. Eine Kurve, die zeigt, wie der Abstand die magnetkraft beeinflusst.
http://www.supermagnete.de/ger/bigpic.php?pic=2163.jpg&article_id=Q-51-51-25-N


----------



## DOLLAR (12. Juli 2008)

cgb: nein, stimmt so nicht. da hast du was übersehen, denke ich: wenn du den fuss NACH VORNE kippst, dreht sich das pedal ja logischerweise mit, somit hält auch der magnet. du kannst dich nur ZUR SEITE lösen, da dann das pedal in seiner stellung bleibt (ist seitlich ja nicht abkippbar) und dann der magnet löst. wiegetritt etc. sind völlig problemlos.
die menge schlamm, die auf das pedal passt dürfte den magneten auch nicht lahmlegen.


----------



## Schlammbader (13. Juli 2008)

DOLLAR schrieb:


> die menge schlamm, die auf das pedal passt dürfte den magneten auch nicht lahmlegen.



Auf der "Supermagnete.de" Seite schreiben sie aber schon ganz klar, dass die Magneten am besten auf Reineisen bei glatter, unlackierter Oberfläche halten.

Reiseisencleats gehen nicht, weil die zu stark rosten und zu schnell verkratzen. 
Es ist ein Stahl nötig der einigermaßen hart und möglichst rostfrei ist. Das mindert laut deren Angaben schon mal die Haftkraft.

Wenn dann noch Schmutz, da reicht auch schon etwas Sand, den Abstand zwischen Magnet und Platte vergrößern, lässt die Haltekraft deutlich nach.

Das Problem lässt sich möglicherweise umgehen, wenn man mehrere schmale Magneten verwendet, sodass der Dreck dazwischen durchfallen kann.

Vielleicht sollte ich das mal nachbauen und meiner Frau zum ausprobieren geben. Da sie wenig und ohne Klickies fährt, wäre das vielleicht was. Die Metallplatten kann man ja auf jeden Turnschuh schrauben.

Ich hab mit einem vom Patenamt geredet, der meinte, dass es fast alle Erfindungen am Fahrrad in den 20er und 30er Jahren schon mal gab. 
Weil damals die richtigen Materialien noch nicht zur verfügung standen und in den 50er und 60er Jahren das Fahrrad nur ein Fortbewegungmittel für arme Leute war, wurden viele patentierte Erfindungen nie in der Praxis verwendet. Die Weiterentwicklung begann dann erst ab den 80ern wieder. - das nur so nebenbei


----------



## DOLLAR (16. Juli 2008)

so, zum schlamm: hat ja 36 stunden am stück geregnet. gestern fuhr ich kiesweg im wald, der ging dann in feldweg über, ich fuhr recht langsam, stellte gerade am gps um, vorderrad eingesunken, rad stehen geblieben, ich langsam umgekippt, fuss ausgeklickt, kein problem. als ich den fuss abstellte sank der bis zum knöchel im matsch ein. da dachte ich mir, super, endlich kann ich das mal testen. also gleich wieder aufs pedal, und siehe da, ging bombig. den batz drückt es einfach zur seite aus, der rest hatte keinen einfluss auf die haltekraft.
wollte ich einfach mal als info reingeben.


----------



## Superunknown (17. Juli 2008)

Na endlich einer, der den Weg Richtung Magnetismus wagt! Mit an Wahrscheinlichkeit grenzender Sicherheit wird damit in 5-10 Jahren der gesamte Radantrieb übernommen (Generator auf der Kurbel"welle"). Leider tummelt sich hier mal wieder viel Halbwissen, womit gute neue Ideen schlecht geredet werden müssen... Typisch Deutsch. Natürlich ist das jetzt kein Hans-Dampf-in-allen-Gassen Produkt, aber es hat auf jeden Fall seine Berechtigung und kann, wie hier viele schon geschrieben haben, durchaus noch verbessert werden! Ich finds gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pjay (22. Juli 2008)

Find die Idee auch prima! Gibts da ne Adresse wo man sowas bestellen kann? Evtl. mit XT Pedalen?


----------



## jasper (22. Juli 2008)

Superunknown schrieb:


> Mit an Wahrscheinlichkeit grenzender Sicherheit wird damit in 5-10 Jahren der gesamte Radantrieb übernommen (Generator auf der Kurbel"welle").


an die 95% wirkungsgrad des kettenantriebs muss man erst mal rankommen...


----------



## gtbiker (22. Juli 2008)

Superunknown schrieb:


> Mit an Wahrscheinlichkeit grenzender Sicherheit wird damit in 5-10 Jahren der gesamte Radantrieb übernommen (Generator auf der Kurbel"welle").


Ganz sicher NICHT!
Jede Wette.


----------



## thenktor (20. August 2008)

Gerade eben kam uns auch so eine Idee mit einer Magnethalterung. Aber gibt's ja schon... mist 
Interessant finde ich das auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Redshred (20. August 2008)

Hm
und wenn ich an einem Sack Nägel vorbeifahre hängt mir alles am Pedal???



.


----------



## Blackwater Park (20. August 2008)

stimmt, bei den alten louise-belägen haftete auch immer ne menge metall-staub an den starken mini-magneten.


----------



## hotbot (20. August 2008)

Bei Klicks (SPD SHIMANO) kannste auch im total vermatschen Zustand einsteigen und vor allem aussteigen, ob das da auch geht??


----------



## DOLLAR (20. August 2008)

hatte ich ja weiter oben bereits geschrieben, dass matsch die funktion nicht beeinträchtigt.

ich werde mir dennoch demnächst auch echte klickies kaufen, ich bin mittlerweile wirklich auf den unterschied gespannt. mittlerweile ist es für mich fast undenkbar, ohne feste verbindung mit dem pedal rad zu fahren. 

sollten sich echte klick-pedale als genau so funktionell wie die magneten herausstellen, gebe ich natürlich allen recht, die vor allem den hohen preis der magnetpedale bemängelt haben. gewichtsargument zählt eigentlich nicht, wenn ich mir die gewichte von clickies in aktuellen tests so anschaue.


----------



## OatmilkmansSon (20. August 2008)

Wo gibts die Dinger denn? 

Milkman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thenktor (20. August 2008)

Milkman's Son schrieb:


> Wo gibts die Dinger denn?
> 
> Milkman



http://www.magnet-pedal.de/

Die Idee finde ich eigentlich immernoch ganz gut. Würde ich gerne mal testen.


----------



## Master | Torben (22. August 2008)

Von Vorteil könnte auch sein das die Cleats der Magnetpedale nicht so wie die der Clickies verschleißen (wenn da überhaupt was verschleißt).


----------



## DOLLAR (21. Mai 2009)

So, ich hatte ja von meinen Erfahrungen mit den Magnetpedalen berichtet, dabei immer betont, dass mir der Vergleich zu Klickpedalen fehlt. Diesen habe ich nun, daher will ich meinen Erfahrungsbericht nun abschliessen.

Zuletzt hatte mich an den Magnetpedalen folgendes gestört:

- man trifft die beiden Magneten pro Pedal selten ganz genau, das führt dazu, dass einer schon zuschnappt, der Fuss schief auf dem Pedal fixiert ist und man durch drehen des Fusses aber nicht mehr in die richtige Stellung kommt, man muss also wieder ausklicken, neu ansetzen.

- der Fuss ist bombenfest fixiert, es gibt nicht einen mm Spiel, ich hatte immer nach ca. 10 km die ersten Anzeichen von eingeschlafenen Füssen. Gerade das sollte bei den Magnetpedalen aber der große Vorteil sein, also die fast freie Bewegung des Fusses. 

- man merkt oft erst wenn man wirklich am Pedal fest zieht, z.B. beim Bergauffahren, dass man nicht genau auf beiden Magneten sitzt, der Fuss ist dann nicht fest genug, man muss neu einklicken, oder, wenns sehr steil ist, auf die Zugphase verzichten.

- das alte Problem von Kombipedalen, bei der nur eine Seite zu klicken ist: die Klickseite ist nie oben, wenn man sie braucht, wenn man z.B. an einem sehr steilen Stück anfährt, schafft man es nicht, einzuklicken

Ich habe mir daher nun Klickpedale gekauft, die Shimano PD-M770 (XT). Abgesehen davon, dass sie nur die Hälfte der Magnetpedale kosten, dafür aber viel leichter sind, kann ich nur sagen, schade um die vielen KM die ich mit den Magnetpedalen gefahren bin. Die echten Klickpedale sind einfach in allen Punkten haushoch überlegen. Man klickt problemlos ein, wenn man eingeklickt hat, ist man drin, es gibt kein halb eingeklickt. Das Spiel für die Füsse seitlich hat mich erst irritiert, aber nach wenigen Kilometern fand ich es sehr angenehem, keine eingeschlafenen Füsse mehr zu haben, weil ich sie endlich bewegen kann. Ausklicken geht mit viel weniger Kraftaufwand. Optik und Gewicht sind unschlagbar. Und ich habe heute auf einer 40 km Runde so viel Druck aufs Pedal bekommen wie nie zuvor. Ich konnte gerade auf holprigen Singletrails eine Speed hinlegen, dass ich dachte, ich hätte nen Turbo gezündet.

Ich hab mir heute so die Kante gegeben, dass ich sicher nen Tag Pause brauche, aber ich kanns kaum erwarten, die nächste Runde mit den neuen Pedalen zu fahren.

Das einzige, was mich nach wie vor an den Magnetpedalen erstaunt ist die hohe Haltbarkeit. Eigentlich hatte ich gedacht, die Federn machen die enorme Belastung nicht lange mit, aber sie haben tadellos gehalten.


----------



## Schlammbader (24. Mai 2009)

Hi,
danke für den ausführlichen Bericht. Dass man nicht richtig trifft, hätte ich nicht gedacht.

Grüße
Schlammbader


----------



## dali7 (21. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin seit 20 Jahren bis vor kurzem mit altmodischen Fussschlaufen gefahren und vor kurzem mit einem neuen Bike auf Klick Pedale umgestiegen. 
Nun hatte ich vor mehreren Jahren einen Verkehrsunfall in dessen Folge ich mein linkes Sprunggelenk nicht richtig bewegen kann. Ich war eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit den Klicks, bis auf den Umstand dass ich es immer wieder nicht geschafft habe links rechtzeitig auszuclicken, was zur Folge hatte dass ich im besten Fall nur im Dreck lag. Diverse Stürze immer wieder aufs linke Knie haben mich dazu bewegt allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz mir ein Paar Magnetpedale zu kaufen.
Nun bin ich heute die erste Tour damit gefahren und kann alle Nachteile wie
"nicht richtig getroffen und man merkt es nicht richtig oder erst am Berg wenn man ziehen will und das Pedal dann aufmacht" nur bestätigen.
Um vor heiklen Passagen links ausfädeln zu können hatte ich mir deshalb bereits Kombipedale gekauft, dies hatte zur Folge dass ich dann um so schlechter durch gekommen bin.
Jetzt komme ich auch mit dem linken Fuss vom Pedal wenn es darauf an kommt und muss nicht mehr Präventiv ausfädeln.
Ich bin heute 30 km gefahren ohne eingeschlafene Füsse zu bekommen.
Als ich im tiefen Schlamm stecken geblieben bin ging der Fuss auch prima vom Pedal ab und ich bin nicht im Dreck gelandet.
Die Magnetos sind für mich daher eine super alternative zu den Klicks.

Viele Grüsse


----------



## DOLLAR (21. November 2009)

dali7 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> 
> Nun bin ich heute die erste Tour damit gefahren und kann alle Nachteile wie
> "nicht richtig getroffen und man merkt es nicht richtig oder erst am Berg wenn man ziehen will und das Pedal dann aufmacht" nur bestätigen.



du meinst deinem text zufolge aber dann "NICHT" bestätigen, oder les ich das falsch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luporinski (21. November 2009)

DOLLAR schrieb:


> du meinst deinem text zufolge aber dann "NICHT" bestätigen, oder les ich das falsch?



Hab mich auch gewundert...


----------



## dali7 (22. November 2009)

Doch ich kann einige Nachteile sehr wohl bestätigen. 
Echte Klicks sind den Magnetos in Punkto schnelle und feste Verbindung sicher überlegen. Dennoch sind die Magnetos für mich eine prima alternative, da ich aus echten Klicks nicht schnell genug heraus komme.

Grüsse von dem der diesmal nicht im Dreck lag.


----------



## Mr.B. (24. November 2009)

ich werd mein geld nicht für ein paar festplattenmagnete ausgeben


----------



## DOLLAR (24. November 2009)

mich wundert sehr, dass du aus den magnetpedalen besser rauskommst, ich finde, die klickies lösen wesentlich leichter aus, denn bei den magnetpedalen muss man ziemlich kräftig zur seite kippen, um auszulösen. aber wenn sie für deine verletzung gut sind, ist es toll, dass du damit eine gute alternative gefunden hast.


----------



## Luporinski (24. November 2009)

Ich hatte ja damals ebenfalls ueberlegt, mir diese Magnetpedale zu kaufen, weil ich vor den Clicks Schiss hatte 

Naja, nach der ersten Ausfahrt mit Clicks war der Kaese dann gegessen. Ist laengst nicht so dramatisch, wie ich befuerchtet hatte. Ein Restrisiko bleibt natuerlich immer noch...

Trotzdem finde ich die Magnetpedale immer noch sehr interessant. Nach Clicks definitiv die zweite Alternative! Zumal das Konzept bei dieser Version hier stimmt, was die "Cleats" angeht.

Es gibt ja auch noch von MAVIC diese EZ-Ride Magnetpedale, allerdings haben die dann wieder ihr eigenes System und man ist deshalb sehr eingeschraenkt, was die Schuh-Auswahl angeht.


----------

